# Sarah Connor Close To Termination?



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.tv.com/story/11688.html?tag=headlines;title;11688&om_act=convert&om_clk=news


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Not surprising to hear. Fox needs to move the show to a night paired with Fringe as their own scifi night and not opposite NFL football.

With that said, the show gained 27.9% in viewers from DVR timeshifting in the week of September 8-14 which should indicate to Fox it has a chance in the right time slot.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

They simply need to move it to another night. Heck, even the Friday graveyard would be better. Basically only so many shows can be watched live, thus why DVR ratings are so high.

Honestly I would think they want to keep it around for the full season as it would provide a good "free" advertising for the Terminator 4 movie next spring.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Monday is impossible to watch "live". Terminator, Chuck, Prison Break, Heroes, CSI, and soon My Own Worst Enemy. And then Monday Night Football when your team plays. And Dancing With The Stars for those interested. Impossible night without a DVR (or two!).


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

This is Fox we are talking about, a network that is known for boneheaded programming moves. I have to TiVo Heroes, Terminator, and now the Magic Greatest Secrets revealed because I'm out on Mondays.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I like it, but wouldn't be surprised to see it go. Airing it on a jam-packed night divides the audience that likely has tastes in other shows the same night... instead of putting it against different types of programming choice on another night. That plus FOX having a history of not giving shows a chance, and I'm surprised it has been on this long already!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Hopefully if they drop it someone else like Scifi will pick it up.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

The problem is Sci Fi is turning their back on what got it there day by day. Pretty soon they will probably show little actual SciFi programming.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

darn it...yes this needs to be moved...& john conner seeming
like a spoiled teenager most of the time don't help either...
he needs to have a lot tougher personality....i mean he is
the leader of the resistance for petes sake....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You know... I have seen speculation on other forums... It might be an intriguing twist to find out that the Terminators actually want to ensure that a wimpy John Connor gets installed as the leader of the resistance so that they can win. All their interference with the past could be to ensure he is less prepared.


----------



## xxplayactionxx (Sep 25, 2008)

I watched a couple of episodes and it was lame. Terminated.


----------



## T_N_T (Sep 9, 2008)

I like this show, but whish it was not on during at the time it is, bad planning on FOX's part.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> http://www.tv.com/story/11688.html?tag=headlines;title;11688&om_act=convert&om_clk=news


I think it's actually getting good ratings, but SkyNet has hacked into the Nielson database and tampered w/ the ratings so that the show will be canceled and fewer people will be aware of SkyNet's emminent rise... :eek2:


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

xxplayactionxx said:


> I watched a couple of episodes and it was lame. Terminated.


The first two episodes were pretty bad - the pilot being the worst. It really did improve and actually caught some momentum by the end of S1! I haven't watched anything from S2 yet, so I don't know if they kept up that pace or not.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Watched last year but this season is bad.Lame show I quit watching.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

This season has been awesome, especially the episode a couple weeks ago with the background on Cameron.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've got them recorded, but haven't watched yet.

Guess I'll wait to see what happens.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I just finally got around to watching this week's show. All of a sudden we have "wimpy John Conner" starting his transition towards growing into the leader he is to become. It was a good episode overall, what I consider to be the best of this season.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, since this John Connor is 16, I think it is okay that he is moody and withdrawn and sulky. I have 2 16 year old boys - just like him!!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Well, since this John Connor is 16, I think it is okay that he is moody and withdrawn and sulky. I have 2 16 year old boys - just like him!!


Not to mention all he wants is to hang out with a girl or two and his Mom keeps fouling things up. Not remotely fair. :sure:


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

> Fox has picked up "Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles" for a full season.
> 
> The network has ordered the back nine episodes of the show's second season from Warner Bros., sources say.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/television/news/e3i047c06d053d60ec8d5ee915648d4cab3


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

skyboysea said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/television/news/e3i047c06d053d60ec8d5ee915648d4cab3


Excellent news!! :joy: :biggthump :goodjob: :welcome: :sunsmile:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lee L said:


> The problem is Sci Fi is turning their back on what got it there day by day. Pretty soon they will probably show little actual SciFi programming.


The latest craze is to adopt what seems to be working for the successful channels. Travel is doing a lot of food shows and poker tournaments. The premium movie channels are playing tons of oldies and serials (I signed up for Showtime back when the contract said that they would play no movie older than three years).

I'm not sure what SciFi is doing, but I have to say that I don't approve. I think Stargate Atlantis stinks on ice and the horror movies are way off genre.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

It's good to see that it was picked up for a full season. Fox tends to do better after the first of the year because of American Idol. As that tide rises, hopefully all the boats will rise with it. As it stands now, the baseball playoffs are putting a hurting on the programming schedule. It should also be moved to a different night.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Dr_J said:


> It's good to see that it was picked up for a full season. Fox tends to do better after the first of the year because of American Idol. As that tide rises, hopefully all the boats will rise with it. As it stands now, the baseball playoffs are putting a hurting on the programming schedule. It should also be moved to a different night.


I can't understand why Fox would pick it up.Man it sucks and it is so slow and not fun to watch like the movies were.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

pfueri said:


> I can't understand why Fox would pick it up.Man it sucks and it is so slow and not fun to watch like the movies were.


Cant do what a two hour movie does in one hour. But hey to each his own, I like it.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> Cant do what a two hour movie does in one hour. But hey to each his own, I like it.


Not to mention that a movie probably has a budget greater that the entire season of the TV show.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Not to mention that a movie probably has a budget greater that the entire season of the TV show.


Hey what I ment by my post is that it's slow no action and I have seen better shows than this get axed.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

pfueri said:


> Hey what I ment by my post is that it's slow no action and I have seen better shows than this get axed.


The show is trying to build the story of how John came to be "The John Connor". I really am looking forward to see where the whole T-1001 model storyline is going.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I've enjoyed it so far but it really is on a rough night. It's the only night when I problems with only having a single dvr with 2 tuners. Lots of other good things on and monday night football is a problem. Not to mention baseball for the last couple weeks. They'd do a lot better with it on another night I'm pretty sure.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

It's a good show, we enjoy it a lot. It's on a bad night but looks like Fox is finally "getting it" and not axing shows after 4 episodes ala Firefly.

I've always thought they would pick it up for the full season. Just keeping the show around until May is cheaper advertising for the new movie then regular advertising would be. Sell commercials while advertising Terminator 4, what can be better then that?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Moving it to lead into Fringe would be a good thing. Monday is just too jammed with shows. Prison Break is in the same boat. To me, its not a bad show it's just on a bad night. Why not just move them both to Tuesday with it looking something like this.....

Sarah Connor, Prison Break, Fringe

Just a thought.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> Moving it to lead into Fringe would be a good thing. Monday is just too jammed with shows. Prison Break is in the same boat. To me, its not a bad show it's just on a bad night. Why not just move them both to Tuesday with it looking something like this.....
> 
> Sarah Connor, Prison Break, Fringe
> 
> Just a thought.


First issue - Fox does not run 3 hours of prime time programming.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> First issue - Fox does not run 3 hours of prime time programming.


I never got that. Why dont they do that? Could get more ratings that way couldnt they?


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

pfueri said:


> I can't understand why Fox would pick it up.Man it sucks and it is so slow and not fun to watch like the movies were.


Why thanks, I'm sure the shows you actually like are slow and pathetic too :nono2:

(... which should be taken to read that some viewers out there like Sarah Connor Chronicles just fine as is and aren't rushed to get anywhere in the story line.)

Seriously, this is part of a TV show that is supposed to be showing us how momma Sarah Connor is trying to protect her son while also grooming him to be the savior of the free world in a future she hopes never comes to pass. If she is accomplishing her goals, then there won't be a judgement day and no war to be fought against the machines (which means there should only ever be small battles in a smaller war against the soldiers that the future skynet sends back). If she is failing, well, then we get it all blown up nice and quick, right?

I enjoy the slow pace of the show as is, though I would note we've actually seen a lot of action in the relatively limited timeline the show has covered.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jodyguercio said:


> I never got that. Why dont they do that? Could get more ratings that way couldnt they?


"In the beginning..." FOX didn't have enough stuff to air every night of the week, much less 3 hours... so it was a slow growth to get shows on every night... then they bought into NFL rights and had that going on Sundays which helped them grow.

In the meantime, their affiliates being signed up were either brand new stations OR stations that previously were independents... and FOX was lucky to get them in the early days... and those stations had to fill the rest of their time somehow so they signed on for other syndicated programming and local stuff like news.

Long story short... In my area the local FOX has a 10pm newscast that they would have to move if FOX branched to 3 hours per night... and then they'd be competing with the other 11pm newscasts (in my case themselves even since one local company owns a FOX and a CBS). So I expect it would be difficult for FOX to grow to 3 hours of primetime aside from the sports events that run long sometimes without causing a mess at many local affiliates.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

HDMe said:


> "In the beginning..." FOX didn't have enough stuff to air every night of the week, much less 3 hours... so it was a slow growth to get shows on every night... then they bought into NFL rights and had that going on Sundays which helped them grow.
> 
> In the meantime, their affiliates being signed up were either brand new stations OR stations that previously were independents... and FOX was lucky to get them in the early days... and those stations had to fill the rest of their time somehow so they signed on for other syndicated programming and local stuff like news.
> 
> Long story short... In my area the local FOX has a 10pm newscast that they would have to move if FOX branched to 3 hours per night... and then they'd be competing with the other 11pm newscasts (in my case themselves even since one local company owns a FOX and a CBS). So I expect it would be difficult for FOX to grow to 3 hours of primetime aside from the sports events that run long sometimes without causing a mess at many local affiliates.


Makes sense if its done on an area basis. Here in the LA area we have the CW with news at 10 as well. FOX should move their news here to 11 and go with my idea I think. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

"Terminator" has been picked up for the full season:

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-terminatorsccfullseasonorder,0,374306.story

They do need to find another night for it. The logjam of shows on Monday night is making it hard for this show to maintain an audience. Even with two DVRs, it's hard to schedule everything I want to watch on Monday nights.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I always have problems with 15/16 year-old characters played by 30 somethings! I can't see passed the obvious miscasting and try to attribute where the maturity level of the character should be to the actors actual age.

The show stopped working for me. A rebellious teen at 15 is one thing. At 25 is another. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TNGTony said:


> I always have problems with 15/16 year-old characters played by 30 somethings! I can't see passed the obvious miscasting and try to attribute where the maturity level of the character should be to the actors actual age.
> 
> The show stopped working for me. A rebellious teen at 15 is one thing. At 25 is another.
> 
> ...


Well, Thomas Decker will be 21 in December, but I don't see him as unbelievable in the role.


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

I really like this show and have watched the series from the beginning (haven't seen this week's yet). However, lately it does seem to be moving a little slow and maybe like Summer Glau is getting less and less screentime (not good). On the other hand I am getting anxious to see just where the plot is going and where Catherine Weaver fits into it (what's her agenda)? I was concerned abit this evening as I noticed that the prioritizer didn't show any upcoming episodes... hoping that isn't the case (it has lied before).


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

mhendrixsr said:


> I really like this show and have watched the series from the beginning (haven't seen this week's yet). However, lately it does seem to be moving a little slow and maybe like Summer Glau is getting less and less screentime (not good). On the other hand I am getting anxious to see just where the plot is going and where Catherine Weaver fits into it (what's her agenda)? I was concerned abit this evening as I noticed that the prioritizer didn't show any upcoming episodes... hoping that isn't the case (it has lied before).


No episode next week because of the World Series.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Going up against the NBC Monday night powerhouse of Chuck (then Heroes, and My Own Worst Enemy), I have to ask what is Fox thinking? At least Terminator has been given a complete 2nd season episode order. Hopefully, Fox will air all the episodes, not just cancel the series for another show in midseason.


----------

